
U.S. Labels Iran's Revolutionary Guard as a Foreign Terrorist Organization - parsadotsh
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/08/710987393/u-s-labels-irans-revolutionary-guard-as-a-foreign-terrorist-organization
======
devoply
In the "City of God," St. Augustine tells the story of a pirate captured by
Alexander the Great. The Emperor angrily demanded of him, "How dare you molest
the seas?" To which the pirate replied, "How dare you molest the whole world?
Because I do it with a small boat, I am called a pirate and a thief. You, with
a great navy, molest the world and are called an emperor." St. Augustine
thought the pirate's answer was "elegant and excellent."

That being said, I can't say they are not scumbags.

------
darkpuma
I read this article looking for examples of Iran involved in terrorism _in
America_ , rather than attacks on US military or state department personnel
outside of America: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_and_state-
sponsored_terro...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_and_state-
sponsored_terrorism)

I did in fact find this single example: _" a 2011 plot to assassinate the
Saudi Arabian ambassador to the US and bomb the Israeli and Saudi embassies in
Washington, D.C.[37]"_

I'll just say this flat out, as an American civilian, I don't get the
impression that Iran has made any real attempt to terrorize me. Not once have
I ever been afraid of dying at the hands of an Iranian bomb. I think America's
stance towards Iran has more to do with Iran's stance towards Israel than it
does with Iran's stance towards me. Israel, despite their claims to the
contrary, is a nuclear power. They're big boys, they can handle Iran
themselves. Why does America need to get involved in their spat? Hasn't
America meddled enough in Iran over the past century?

> _" The military coup that overthrew Mossadeq and his National Front cabinet
> was carried out under CIA direction as an act of U.S. foreign policy,
> conceived and approved at the highest levels of government," the document
> says, using a variation of the spelling of Mossadegh's name. While this
> might be the CIA's first formal nod, the U.S. role has long been known.
> President Barack Obama acknowledged the United States' involvement in the
> coup during a 2009 speech in Cairo. "In the middle of the Cold War, the
> United States played a role in the overthrow of a democratically elected
> Iranian government," the president said._

[https://www.cnn.com/2013/08/19/politics/cia-
iran-1953-coup/](https://www.cnn.com/2013/08/19/politics/cia-iran-1953-coup/)

------
dogma1138
Much of it such as the Kuds Force as well as most of its shell companies were
already under sanctions this is purely symbolic.

